# 5 tips for Product Shoots



## table1349 (Mar 14, 2017)

5 Tips for product shoots.

Some good basics on shooting products.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, some good basics, but I think the author was severely remiss in not mentioning the #1 RULE: CLEAN the product, thoroughly, scrupulously, fanatically! Have a tack rag handy, a paint brush, a lint roller, some tacky tape, some cleaning products,clean,lint free cloths, etc.. It is simply astounding (to me at least!) how much dust will show in a close-up photo unless the product and the set/shooting area have both been meticulously cleaned!

Also: if a d-slr's sensor is not cleaned well, at typical small apertures used in many small product shiots done in the f/9 to f/16 range, those dusty bunnies come out to play!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 14, 2017)

Well one would think that cleaning would be a natural, normal thing, but then photography is no longer a natural, normal thing so you are right, there should have been a 6th rule.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2017)

It is amazing to see product shots where stuff that is almost invisible to the unaided eye show up,prominently, in the photos! (I have been guilty of this myself, of not cleaning up stuff with enough dedication,and then the photos show crap I missed!)


----------



## CrazyChef (Mar 22, 2017)

A tiny fleck of dry skin.  I can't tell you how many times I've taken close up/macro product shots, and it just shows up.


----------

